# some things i have made



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

it has been a while since i have been here, a long story, but i have been busy!

i was sick and things, and it all boiled down to not sleeping, so i was cut off from all "blue light" (which hurt worse than them taking my coffee away) i moved from outside making things to inside. i got a scroll saw, hooked the vac to it and started working. i found this thing called Intarsia and set out to learn!

https://i.Rule #2/sEkav17.png 
My first

https://i.Rule #2/cCZlXXL.png 
im getting a bit better

https://i.Rule #2/LGJvWvt.png

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 16


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Gettin a bit better??? 

Looks like you got this one mastered gurl!!

Forget building pallet chairs and stuff, you have found your calling in the world of wood!

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

i love it! although sanding indoors is not recommended! i have to vacuum every day, dust on EVERYTHING! but i am addicted to the wood! the dove has the most parts and is the biggest at 25" x 18". and i just finished a butterfly that is only 2" - which was much harder. the tiny pieces and sanding = sanded fingers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2018)

The dove is really cool, no discredit to it, but the subtle colors and contrast in the second one, just make it reach out and grab you. That one I really like, almost looks life like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2018)

Those are beautiful! I love the way you used the various wood tones... you’ve really got an eye for composition.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

picking the wood and the just right part where the grain is what i want is the most fun, the sanding keeps me busy and seeing the finished piece is just joy!

the sanding and shaping is the amazing part to me, it starts as just a bunch of flat parts and then i shape them and wow!


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

hahaha, i am the only person i know with wood in the livingroom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Most of us have wives that forbid such... until it's something purty and shiny anyhow.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ClintW (Jan 25, 2018)

That second one is awesome! Did you use a printed pattern? The grain and shaping and color really bring it to life!


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2018)

Super cool Lisa! I agree with Rocky, the 2nd is my favorite. They're all spectacular but that's tops for me. I'm glad to see you've found a niche you enjoy and are very good at! Tony


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 25, 2018)

They look great Lisa! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

https://i.Rule #2/3vUX3KD.png 

i havent glued this one together, nor put the poly on the pieces (which comes before gluing)

https://i.Rule #2/tESWsRE.png 
this is a pretty simple one, but i like how it turned out, i am making anopther like it, but using redheart for the flower

yes, i use a pattern, i am designing my own now, the first one was bought though.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh my, I love the rose. Are you selling any of your pieces?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2018)

Lisa! Omg, you have definitely found your nich, way to go girl! Absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

well rob... i suppose i would, but seriously, i would give you one for the cost of shipping! just cuz i am not such a good sales person! 

i made a tiny one, it is the most difficult, sanding and shaping parts that are the size of a pea! i am still working on this one, and i will put a pin back on it to make a pin like a lady wears on a blouse.

https://i.Rule #2/46Ruxna.png 

the middle one is actually a napkin holder. 
https://i.Rule #2/7cpigCb.png 
and the rose i just posted is a little box, that is the lid

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

i got down and angry and bored and whiny... then i went to the wood! it soothes me, i love feeling it! i am sanding to a 2000 grit in the end stages, wet sanding too on some. but that one that will be a pin needs to feel like glass if it will be on a nice blouse! 

the Cross with the Dove will hang in the foundry for a while (my brother is a minister there, and i gave it to him for christmas!) 

i see places that i can make things more finnessed, like the napkin holder needs a veneer (i think you call it) over the end to hide the slots with the upright pieces. but i am happy and sort of sleeping, and (thank goodness for others) back to drinking coffee!! and i am back on "blue light"! but i am getting 2 new knees... go figure, i wasnt sleeping due to pain, but my brain just dulled the pain so i didnt really know... its a weird world!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 25, 2018)

I’ll send you a pm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2018)

Wood barter has helped me through a few surgeries, and illnesses, and divorce.................and insomnia, lol.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2018)

lvstealth said:


> hahaha, i am the only person i know with wood in the livingroom!




Ummmm...well... never mind. But I’ve heard if that happening before

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2018)

Lisa - those are truly amazing. The rose has to be my favorite. Like Doc said you have an eye fir composition as well as proportion. It looks like you are using the contour to create shadows to be a part of the picture. Just amazing. It’s really hard to believe these are your firsts. I can’t even imagine what you will be turning out in 6 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## lvstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

awww... thanks 

i absolutely LOVE doing it!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow....those are fantastic!! Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2018)

Lisa, these pieces just amaze me. Like Scott said, the "shadows" on the rose are just incredible!! I do woodworking, you make art. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> The dove is really cool, no discredit to it, but the subtle colors and contrast in the second one, just make it reach out and grab you. That one I really like, almost looks life like.


I though that dove was going to fly. Awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2018)

Simply beautiful! You seem to have found your niche. Intarsia can be fun. I have thought about trying it. I can certainly relate to not sleeping and pain...It can really wreak havoc on the body. It is good that you found something to keep your mind busy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow! Quite the jump from pallet wood. These look amazing. Very good job! 

Put a few of those roses up for sale and I bet they sell with Valentine’s Day around the corner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2018)

Creative works of art! For just getting started, your work is awesome! Keep at it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2018)

I can see those flying off the craft fair shelves. You have definitely found a nitch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow Lisa. From a new member of WB and doing pallet wood projects to THIS! Absolutely amazing. You have definitely found your calling. Stick with it girl. Start selling some and save your $$ and get you a lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

lvstealth said:


> hahaha, i am the only person i know with wood in the livingroom!


Ha, I come across this and had to laugh cause if I turn to my right I of my desk (in my studio apt) I have my mini work bench!
Very Nice Though, Incredible work I really liked the bird on the cup. Great Job, very talented

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2018)

Fantastic work Lisa! Looks like a limitless way to let your creativity run....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

